# gibson j 29



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I snagged a j 29 last year (nos 2014) and find it super easy to play and love the rosewood, the price was unreal.Im wondering if others here have one and how you like it? Is it a rosewood j45 in disguise? Interested in your experiences Jim


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

I recently acquired a HP 415 CEX which looks to be a similar model. Agree with your comments. I wanted it mainly for the shorter scale, very happy with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They are two different guitars. Here are a few opinions for your perusal.

Need help deciding, J29 or J45 - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for the link,, was wondering if any other canucks had one and how they liked it cheers j


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

A salesman put one in my hands a couple of years ago when I was looking for a new D28 and it was nice. I preferred the J45 Custom (rosewood) hanging alongside of it though, the 29 seemed brighter and had what I thought was a really tight top. My Advanced Jumbo was the same way when it was brand new but with a bit of playing it's opened up nicely. Maybe it's the forward shifted bracing versus the standard bracing on the Custom that makes the difference, I don't know for sure. I wouldn't turn down either one at the right price.


----------

